# Are people scared of your dog when you walk it?



## Tara

If we are out walking our dog people sometimes really move away and cross the road when they see our gsd coming, and sometimes when I would be waiting outside shops on my girlfriend people would jump when they see her and run past or else say to whoever there with "watch that dog doesn't bite you". OR " watch that dog" ........

Now my dog walks very good by my side , and when she is waiting she sits and doesn't move. Plus she has good manners and is groomed and brushed all the time!!! 

I hate when people stereotype dogs because of what breed they are. It's like pitbulls , they are a very loving dog they just don't get a chance!


----------



## codmaster

Some do act that way for sure, but I also get a lot of "What a beautiful dog" and then they tell me about the shepherd that they used to own!


----------



## Emoore

Not really. Mostly they say "That's a beautiful dog, can I pet him?" When there were two of them people would cross the street to avoid us, but I think it was more because they were worried about the crazy 130lb lady walking 160 pounds of dog!


----------



## Tara

codmaster said:


> Some do act that way for sure, but I also get a lot of "What a beautiful dog" and then they tell me about the shepherd that they used to own!




I get that maybe 4 times each day when I walk her , but some people are just so annoying the way they act when they see her


----------



## PupperLove

I have seen people cross the street, and I have been the person crossing the street.

When I am the one doing the crossing it is becasue of 

A. I don't know if the dog is well trained and will get riled up if I am close to it. 

or 

B. I have my son in the stroller, and I don't know if the dog is friendly, and I don't know if the owner is going to try to contain it if it sticks it's face in my son's face.

or 

C. If someone is walking their dog coming towards me, I cross becasue Jackson doesn't really care for other dogs invading his space. He gets very upset and I would rather avoid a hassle, that's for sure!

For instance on point B, at our old place, there was this idiot walking his black lab on a flexi lead, and all of a sudden, his dog was sticking it's head in my car, in our driveway, which was at least 15 feet from the sidewalk where the owner was!!!!!

I don't know if people cross for the same reasons, or if they are scared!


----------



## selzer

It seems nobody is happy with how people treat our breed. 

People have barked at my dog.

People have stared at amy dogs.

One little kid snuck up from behind in the check out and full body hugged my parents' GSD.

Some come up and thrust their hand toward the top of the head, and then comments about the dog being shy.

Others will let their dog run right up and sniff your dog in the face.

Others pick up their little dogs.

One little kid jumped up and ran screaming away from my puppy while we were walking in the pet store. 

And one humongous man yelled from across the parking lot, asking if the dog bites, and telling me to keep it away from him -- Rush was four months old.

The point is, half of us are perturbed when people are too freindly toward our dogs, and the other half are perturbed when people avoid our dogs.

People who move out of our way and avoid our dogs should cause us no consternation. THEY have a problem. If we react to it, we make their problem our problem, which is totally not necessary. Do not give them the time of day. 

The people who think they are God's give to dogs, who ignore warnings and requests, and open kennel doors, shove hands in open windows, pet dogs without permission, and let their dogs run right up to ours -- these are the people we need to get all hot and bothered about.

If someone makes no comment, but walks across the street to get away from your dog Killer, enjoy it. People who dislike or are that afraid of dogs would not make for a good socialization experience anyway. 

Lastly, while you may be an awesome owner and your dog very well behaved, there are many people who let their dogs jump up on people, and who have very little control over the dogs. Thank them for these people's response.


----------



## Larien

I have had no issues. I am told he is pretty, cute, cool. He's only 5 months old, though. But I will be completely honest - I am a 24 year old petite woman. Turn on Nancy Grace to see how we fare in this world as of late. I have never walked any of my other dogs alone, they are all small toy breeds, and a corgi. The last time I walked my corgi alone, a very out of place pick up truck for this subdivision with nasty looking men in it drove past me very slowly and leered. 3 minutes later - they came back and passed me again, slower. I was so afraid I started going up a driveway in case something happened.

I have no fear whatsoever walking Remi without a friend or cousin. People compliment him, but they also keep their distance, and wearily so. That pleases me. I don't want anyone to be afraid, not at all, but I don't want anyone to think they'd be capable of snatchin' me in his presence, either. Let's face it, that truck would have only passed once if it had been a full grown Rem and not a calf-high corgi with a friendly smile.

Bottom line: I'm happy if you like my dog, and I'm not offended when you don't. That's the beauty of a GSD to someone like me.


----------



## Jason L

I really could not care less ... I don't let my dogs go up to strangers and I don't let strangers come up to my dog.


----------



## FG167

Jason L said:


> I really could not care less ... I don't let my dogs go up to strangers and I don't let strangers come up to my dog.


 
Me too  

Actually, I am the type that doesn't really like to have people I do not know in my personal space so the fact that most don't want to go there when I have Madix with me is just perfect for me. And when I'm training, I prefer to be left alone as well.

Even people that won't come up will frequently comment that he's pretty. I always say thank you and leave it at that.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I get way more 'what a beautiful/big dog' comments and people requesting to pet him than people making fearful remarks. It's probably because if you even look at my dog, he gets all excited and visibly friendly. Or maybe they are just too scared to even make a bad remark .

But I got a german shepherd because I wanted a deterrent. If I wanted a friendly dog people would flock to, I'd get a breed that _wasn't_ used for PP or criminal apprehension. People crossing the street is a sign that his looks are a reasonably effective deterrent, because his personality certainly isn't.


----------



## PaddyD

codmaster said:


> Some do act that way for sure, but I also get a lot of "What a beautiful dog" and then they tell me about the shepherd that they used to own!


Ditto .... or the only dog that bit them was a shepherd.


----------



## King&Skylar

some people are afraid, some say she's gorgeous, some say she has great manners, but most don't pay any attention. If i see someone looking at her, i'll move to the other side of the street. Also, if i see someone coming with a dog I move to the other side of the street (even if i don't have a dog) because i don't know how it acts, i don't know the owner. We don't use walks for socialization, skylar is learning to ignore everyone on walks, we use agility, rallyo, daycare, etc. for socialization, with dogs we can trust. So, i really don't care if people are afraid or love her, most of them I won't let pet her, and we certainly don't greet other dogs just walking along.


----------



## PaddyD

PaddyD said:


> Ditto .... or the only dog that bit them was a shepherd.


I am generally a friendly outgoing person and I want a dog that is the same. I don't want her to be overly friendly, but tolerant of people and other dogs. I didn't get a shepherd for any sort of protection, I got one because they are smart, strong, athletic and beautiful. Luckily, mine is not fearful or aggressive, she's just a real nice dog.... and I like the compliments on her appearance, movement and behavior.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

People are scared when they see my dog behind my fence haha. She's a monster. She's large for a GSD and has the most ferocious bark.


----------



## LaRen616

I hope so.

I dont live in a good neighborhood so when I walk my GSD I do not let anyone come near us. If they ask if they can pet him I say "No, he will bite". The last thing I need is the scum in my neighborhood knowing that my dog loves everyone. 

If we are walking somewhere else then everyone is allowed to pet him.

My neighbors all think he is mean except the 3 neighbors that I actually talk to, they know he is a sweetheart but they do not tell the others that.

My next door neighbor got his house broken in twice within 2 months, they are an older couple that doesn't have any dogs. People know that there are 2 girls in their early 20's at my house but they also know that a GSD and a Rottweiler live there, so they dont bother us.


----------



## Tara

LaRen616 said:


> I hope so.
> 
> I dont live in a good neighborhood so when I walk my GSD I do not let anyone come near us. If they ask if they can pet him I say "No, he will bite". The last thing I need is the scum in my neighborhood knowing that my dog loves everyone.
> 
> If we are walking somewhere else then everyone is allowed to pet him.
> 
> My neighbors all think he is mean except the 3 neighbors that I actually talk to, they know he is a sweetheart but they do not tell the others that.
> 
> My next door neighbor got his house broken in twice within 2 months, they are an older couple that doesn't have any dogs. People know that there are 2 girls in their early 20's at my house but they also know that a GSD and a Rottweiler live there, so they dont bother us.



Brilliant lol people where I live know nothing about our gsd , in a way after hearing this I'm sort of happy now because if anyone pulls into our driveway or knocks our door , or comes into our house , shes first to know and she's first to meet them!


----------



## pyratemom

It has been both ways. Some people cross the street, probably because I weigh in at only 110 pounds and Pyrate weighs 108 and Raina weighs 90 and is very fluffy so it probably looks like they are as big as me. Both of my dogs are trained to walk at my side and will stand off the sidewalk and go to a sit on command when a bicycle or a person with a stroller is going by. Then there's the people that have to come and tell me how they had a GSD once and always loved them, etc, and want to pet my dogs - sometimes I let them (depending on the person) and sometimes I just tell them not to approach. The ones I really hate are the ones that try to tell me how to train my dogs. I usually say something like "That's interesting" and then just move on. I watch my dogs body language to gauge whether I want the person anywhere near me. If I'm in my home town where we have very little crime I walk late at night and never worry when I'm accompanied by one of my furry kids. If I go to Miami I carry a gun to protect me and my dog. I've met very few people that I like as much as my dogs.


----------



## Onyx Dragon

Tara said:


> If we are out walking our dog people sometimes really move away and cross the road when they see our gsd coming, and sometimes when I would be waiting outside shops on my girlfriend people would jump when they see her and run past or else say to whoever there with "watch that dog doesn't bite you". OR " watch that dog" ........
> 
> Now my dog walks very good by my side , and when she is waiting she sits and doesn't move. Plus she has good manners and is groomed and brushed all the time!!!
> 
> I hate when people stereotype dogs because of what breed they are. It's like pitbulls , they are a very loving dog they just don't get a chance!


I agree. People don't normally see the good side of a GS though. When they see them on TV as police dogs, they are almost always in some type of attack or aggressive mode, as junkyard dogs, they are made aggressive, etc. They don't understand the intelligence of these dogs and how they are not like you see on TV.


----------



## Larien

Are any of you afraid of snakes? I'm not, I have one, and I could go on all day about how nice and wonderful and cool and not slimy she is until I'm blue, most people are still going to be afraid of them, and won't touch one. It's going to be the same with these dogs, and I think we're going to have to accept it. I can honestly see where someone who has only seen GSDs on TV taking down criminals and baring it's large teeth would make people nervous about them in real life, and I just don't see a reason to be aggravated by someone's natural fear. Would it be great if everyone knew what great dogs GSDs were? Of course. But nothing in this world works that way.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

This past summer, a woman in Muslim dress ran across the street crying when she saw Wolfie and I walking towards her. He was 7 months old at the time. Strangely, that struck me as amusing. I have had people cross the street or go way into the grass when they see us coming. I'd rather have that than the people who just stick their hands out, grab Wolfie, whistle at him, or let their dogs jump all over him uninvited.


----------



## EchoGSD

We sometimes get folks who look anxious, but we mostly get "what a beautiful dog" and "look how well she behaves" comments. As stated elsewhere in this thread, the folks who are afraid, back away, or cross the street to keep their distance don't bother me at all: they wouldn't make good socialization prospects, and why would I want to force my dog upon someone for any reason anyway?


----------



## Konotashi

People walk away from Ozzy, and he's a Pom. One person made it seem like I had a rabid hyena at the end of the leash. She went across the street, then cut around the block and went around some other way so she wouldn't have to even be in his presence anymore. Obviously, this person was just afraid of dogs. 

Sometimes Ozzy goes up to people and they're hesitant to pet him, but more often than not, people get to like him. I think most people (particularly men) assume that he's going to be a yippy little ankle biter, but when they see that he's actually well behaved and listens and isn't a stereotypical Pomeranian, they get to like him.


----------



## Roxygsd

We get both compliments and the people that will go out of their way to cross the street. We have neigbors across the street from us that my husband and I will usually run into somewhere in our evening walk. I swear one day the wife is going to trip and get hit by a car as she runs away from us. The thing is that Roxy could care less about people. She walks by our side and never says a peep. Since she is reactive with dogs, we will make a point to keep our distance when people are walking their dogs.


----------



## amaris

It seems like from what i've read on threads so far, some get upset when people stop to greet their dogs, some get upset when ppl avoid their dogs, so what would make both groups happier, would be a passerby who was completely indifferent to their dogs? Don't you guys ever stop to think that maybe it's hard to see a beautiful specimen of a well-known breed strut down the street and ignore it? Most would choose to avoid it (dog afraid) or compliment and pat it (dog lovers), takes a very strange, completely "cold" person to not do either...

Plus, there are members here who react strongly and often in a negative way when ppl stop and greet their dogs, so really, if i EVER avoid a gsd on a walk, i'd do it not because i'm afraid of the dogs but because i'd rather not have that dog's owner hating me the entire time...also, some ppl mention that they would cross the street if they saw someone else coming down the same street with another dog, how is it that THAT act is acceptable and even approved when normal, non-dogwalking ppl getting out of a gsd's way is not?

from someone who is GSD-less for now, and largely neutral, it's all slightly hypocritical =.= IMHO


----------



## ken k

I encounter people that are afraid of Max, and then the ones I like, as there petting him, they ask, "does he bite"?


----------



## Jax08

I had a grandmother scared of cats. Seriously, wake up the house screaming "George...IT'S A CAT!". People sometimes have strange fears. I don't let it get to me. It's not my problem


----------



## Dainerra

Not my chair, not my problem...  sorry, couldn't resist...

I think that it is the attitude of people that is the problem. People who approach and just grab hold of your dog aren't appreciated. I don't think anyone minds if people ask to pet their dogs? People who manhadle the dogs probably aren't appreciated, of course. 

I think that people are hurt when people act terrified of what (to the owner) is the world's friendliest dog. It's more of an emotional hurt than anything else. It's the people who create a scene that I find offensive. I don't have a problem with people who quietly get out of the way, even if they cross the street. It's those who run in terror, often yelling some comment about allowing "those beasts" in public.
When Rayden was a puppy, one of the places I socialized him was the benches outside Wal-Mart. A little girl was petting him until her mother realized what she was doing. She screamed at the little girl, actually yanking her up in the air to get her away from Rayden. She created a horrible scene, ranting about GSDs being vicious killers and that it was a miracle that her baby was still alive. Mind you, Rayden was probably all of 15 lbs, if that much.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Yep, mostly with Tanner, he is more intimidating looking.


----------



## Jax08

How true Dainerra. We were at a craft festival and people were parting like the Red Sea. There was one girl who insisted on petting Jax. I just watched. The girl leaned forward and Jax leaned back. She finally just got up and walked to the other side of me. And then...as we walked through the crowd with my hands full...she leaned over and tasted a baby on her way by...SLURP...luckily the Mom laughed.


----------



## Dainerra

OMG Rayden and babies... don't even get me started. Babies send him over the top. If they are crying, he believes that it is his job to take care of them.


----------



## Syaoransbear

amaris said:


> It seems like from what i've read on threads so far, some get upset when people stop to greet their dogs, some get upset when ppl avoid their dogs, so what would make both groups happier, would be a passerby who was completely indifferent to their dogs? Don't you guys ever stop to think that maybe it's hard to see a beautiful specimen of a well-known breed strut down the street and ignore it? Most would choose to avoid it (dog afraid) or compliment and pat it (dog lovers), takes a very strange, completely "cold" person to not do either...
> 
> Plus, there are members here who react strongly and often in a negative way when ppl stop and greet their dogs, so really, if i EVER avoid a gsd on a walk, i'd do it not because i'm afraid of the dogs but because i'd rather not have that dog's owner hating me the entire time...also, some ppl mention that they would cross the street if they saw someone else coming down the same street with another dog, how is it that THAT act is acceptable and even approved when normal, non-dogwalking ppl getting out of a gsd's way is not?
> 
> from someone who is GSD-less for now, and largely neutral, it's all slightly hypocritical =.= IMHO


It's different opinions between different people, not being hypocritical. That's like telling two people they are being hypocritical when one of them is an athiest and the other is christian. If _one person_ didn't like it when people ignored their dog, crossed the street, and complimented their dog, then that's being hypocritical. As far as I know, there is no one in this thread that holds that view.

Most people I encounter walk by my dog without being friendly and without being fearful, I call that a normal, uninterested response, not a cold one. And that's how I react when I walk by a dog. I mean, it's a dog, what's the big deal?


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Unfortunately, our society has become very litigious. There have been people that reach out and grab dogs, and then sue because they were bit. I don't mind if people want to admire my dog, or love on him, just ask me first so that I can prepare him to not be startled.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

If someone passes me on a walk and compliments my dog fine. If they don't say anything or want to pet them, fine. I don't mind people petting my dogs a_s long as they ask first!_ But if they just run and start petting them, then thats not good.


----------



## Zisso

Jason L said:


> I really could not care less ... I don't let my dogs go up to strangers and I don't let strangers come up to my dog.


Same here!


----------



## iglinska1

I feel like it depends where you walk your dog, I took my dog downtown Toronto during new years and she partied with all the drunk downtowners. They closed off 2 streets cause it was so crowded, and luckly I had Koda, who scared everyone off so we had an invisible ring around us. 
i ended up getting a little excited and started telling people shes my therapy dog and super friendly, then people started getting nicer 

Unfortunatly some people have bad experiences with dogs which causes them to be scared, I use to be one of them, till I learned that not all dogs run away, bark and bite.


----------



## codmaster

I personally consider it to a triumph for the breed when Baron is very friendly to people we meet on the road or in a store!

Score one for the GSD!

I have had only a few people come right up to him without permission since he attained adult hood as he has a very intimidating stare most of the time with strangers.


----------



## RazinKain

I personally don't have a problem with people being fearful/intimidated by my GSD. In fact, it goes a long ways towards my peace of mind. I live in a rural neighborhood, that has in the last few months fallen victim to a rash of breakins. Could it be the general public's perception of the GSD that has protected my place so far, I dunno. But, a large dark sable GSD peering back at them through the picture window would be a deterrent for anyone I would think. Also, my wife takes Kain with her when she goes to the bus stop to pick the kids up after school. I honestly don't know if he would bite/protect her from danger (I feel fairly confident he would) but his presence alone is enough to make any potential wrong-doer think twice. The command presence of the GSD was one of the main contributing factors for me getting one in the first place. I don't want people running for the hills when they see him, but I do want them to give him the respect his breed deserves.


----------



## 2CrazyDogs

Right now every where we go people oooh and ahhh over Demon, but he is only 11 weeks old . I'm sure that will change as he grows. I hope he's big and intimidating when fully grown, I don't want him to be fearful or aggressive but I do want strangers to be scared off by him. Especially since my hubby's in the military and gone a lot.


----------



## lisgje

There are a lot of of Bosnian and Serb immigrants in my neighborhood and elderly people from the senior complex down the street, so fully understand their trepidation and cautiousness when I am walking Chance. We always stop and move over to the grass and let people coming from the opposite direction have the sidwalk. If they want to say hi, great, if not, he sits at my side and does not lunge. I always err on the side of the fact that he is a very large dog and some people are just afraid of large dogs, no matter the breed. So we take the first step in letting others have the right of way on the sidwalk. Works out well for us. He is very sweet when people do want to say hello.


----------



## mydogrocks

codmaster said:


> Some do act that way for sure, but I also get a lot of "What a beautiful dog" and then they tell me about the shepherd that they used to own!


 
HA thats EXACTLY what happens to us. I've had maybe 2 people that didn't want to come anywhere near him but most people just say how handsome he is and tell me about a GSD they had as a kid.
It's like the whole world had a GSD 20years ago and all of them were the "perfect dog"

I always tell people about the lab that I had growing up and how she was perfect but I was also 6 when she was being potty trained so I never had to deal with her going in the house.


----------



## krystyne73

I am perfectly happy if people move across the street from my GSD, many times they don't. In fact sometimes they want to follow me and ask me questions when I am in the middle of a fast walk or training. Its fine occasionally, but I have had people roll down their car window to tell me that my dog is gorgeous or if my Great Dane is with me I get the stupid "does you dog have a saddle " question that makes me want to hurt someone. LOL


----------



## JazzNScout

I've had people cross to the other side of the street to avoid my dogs. Then I've heard the real goofy one: "Watch out! That dog has its ears up." lol
I'd say people's reactions are a blend of wanting to pet them and wanting to steer clear of them.


----------



## LARHAGE

I have to admit when I am out and about if I see a beautiful, well bred German Shepherd I always make it a point to ask the owner about it, pedigree and such... I'm into the breed, that info interests me, they always appreciate it as they realize I am into the breed as well, as far as my own dog, he has a fantastic temperament, and if people want to pet him I welcome it, if I can make just one more person have a positive response to our breed than I am happy, I have received nothing but compliments on my dog 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Shadow's mum

We have some people avoid us like the plague, that's mostly ok (occasionally it does bother me especially when Shadow is sitting quietly). I avoid other dogs to, I don't know how friendly they are or how under control they are. Shadow is also going threw a stage at the moment where she doesn't want complete strangers in her face all the time.
Mostly though we get people telling us how beautiful she is, especially from older people, she brings back fond child hood memories for them. 
I have noticed a lot of people will call her a police dog, or a nazi dog. I can understand the fear that these people would have because it seams GSD were used in their home countries as weapons. This has happened a lot when we take Shadow to my younger son's school. The Somalian children are usually very scared to start with, my older son will have Shadow in a down position and the children will slowly get a little closer after seeing other non threatened kids patting her.
If we see people are scared we respect this and move out of their space, if the opportunity arises we will demonstrate at a safe distance how friendly and well trained (most of the time lol) she is.
Actually to be perfectly honest I don't want a whole bunch of strangers petting my baby, I don't where their hands have been. LOL


----------



## LijhaPup

Dainerra said:


> Not my chair, not my problem...  sorry, couldn't resist...


Ha! That's what I say! No way... Stupid dresses...


----------



## Stosh

I've experienced two totally opposite reactions--some think Stosh looks like a big fluffy puppy and want to pet or hug him, others are afraid and move away, but even those people comment on how beautiful he is. Yesterday I took Stosh to Petsmart to be brushed [by the way, they charge $6 to brush for 15 minutes] and I was waiting with a woman who had a little Spitz named Princess of course. When they brought Stosh out, this woman said "Oh my God- what is that?" in a horrified voice. When they brought Stosh through the swining gate to me she literally dragged her dog to the corner, turned her back to me and shielded Princess from "that". Everybody rolled their eyes as he gave goodbye kisses to the groomer. Nothing I could have said would have changed her attitude


----------



## codmaster

Heh! Heh!


----------

